
Jeff Bezos, Jack Ma, and the Quest to Kill EBay - kornish
https://medium.com/s/story/jeff-bezos-jack-ma-and-the-quest-to-kill-ebay-bb4992dc5020
======
malchow
A fascinating read, and a fair bit of intellectual humility in the conclusion:
“To beat a network effect, you may start at point A, but you’re going to be
successful only by steering to some distant point B, which will always be a
related market. And you may not know exactly where point B is until you’ve
gone through several rounds of innovation.”

